# Doom and all of the wads in ports.. how to



## userxbw (Sep 7, 2019)

How do I load anything doom from the ports?

I installed wolfendoom, it added doom-data. doom no gets a game started. I installed prboom. prboom -iwad die gets nothing. I found the wads in /usr/local/share/doom/wolfendoom/. copied them over into .prboom home folder . still not working,  put the wads in the parent .prboom dir. still nothing.

```
$ prboom -iwad die

prboom v2.5.0 (http://prboom.sourceforge.net/)
M_LoadDefaults: Load system defaults.
default file: /home/userx/.prboom/prboom.cfg
IdentifyVersion: IWAD not found
```


```
userx@FreeBSD64.net:~
$ prboom -iwad original

prboom v2.5.0 (http://prboom.sourceforge.net/)
M_LoadDefaults: Load system defaults.
default file: /home/userx/.prboom/prboom.cfg
found /home/userx/.prboom/original.wad
IWAD found: /home/userx/.prboom/original.wad
CheckIWAD: IWAD tag /home/userx/.prboom/original.wad not present
```
when they are present in the partent dir. even tried absolue path and still error messages.

tjhis one here looking in /usr/local/ still not working


```
$ prboom -iwad legacy    

prboom v2.5.0 (http://prboom.sourceforge.net/)
M_LoadDefaults: Load system defaults.
 default file: /home/userx/.prboom/prboom.cfg
 found /usr/local/share/doom/legacy.wad
IWAD found: /usr/local/share/doom/legacy.wad
CheckIWAD: IWAD tag /usr/local/share/doom/legacy.wad not present
userx@FreeBSD64.net:~
$ ls /usr/local/share/doom
doom1.wad       legacy.wad      prboom-plus.wad prboom.wad      wolfendoom
```


----------

